# White discharge 10dpo - warning may be TMI



## Holz88

Hello,
I was wondering whether an one else has experienced discharge around 10dpo.
My AF is due in 5 days. After O I felt twinges from first the right ovary for a few days, then the left with mild cramping. That has basicall disappeared but I do have cramping as though AF is starting - bu I'm usually clockwork and nit due til next thursday.

Now (sorry if TMI) when going to the toilet there is a milky white discharge on wiping (not itchy, not infection) it generally feels wet, but not to the point where undies are wet. I wouldn't say it's a lot, bu present non the less

I was hoping it may be a positive sign.
I did test yesterday and was undecided with the result. I thought it was an evap as it took about 10 minutes to appear. This is out first month TTC although we've been NTNP since last august and so I was unsure whether this is positive or negative - I don't really want to test again too early and be disappointed. 
Thank you!!


----------



## jammers77

Milky discharge could be a sign you're pregnant, or it could be a sign of impending AF. I've got milky discharge right now (it's like lotion and is kinda gloppy), but it's only 4dpo for me, and I know implantation couldn't have occurred yet.

It's hard to know, because symptoms so closely mimic AF. :( At least it's 10dpo for you--you won't have too much longer to wait. Baby dust to you!!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

I don't believe implantation "can't" occur by 4 dpo. Simply because with my son, I had unexplained headaches starting at 2 dpo. I only had sex the day before o and the day of. I know when I likely conceived ;)
Yes the white discharge could be pregnancy related, or it can be af related. 
I see no harm in testing in the morning with fmu if you're already 10 dpo. You should get a faint positive I'm sure (mine was faint at 8 dpo on ic strips and FINALLY faint on FRER 11 dpo).


----------



## babydoodle

I think its totally a good sign! Last time i became pregnant i knew at 3dpo as my gums became swollen on top and all i could taste was metal!!! I know ppl say implantation occurs between 7 and 12 or whatever but everyone is NOT the same!! You could have implanted early...maybe the sperm got to the egg quickly!!! All im saying is that i have experinced very early signs in the past and there was NO other explanation for either symptom. This cycle for me ive had mild cramping since like 4dpo and some whitish-clearish discharge all last week and today...so i am thinking posiitve!!! They do sy it should be 'milky white' so good luck!!! Keep updating!!


----------



## Holz88

Thanks for the reply. I'm sure I'm just imagining symptoms to fit though! Lol.

Currently I have cramps as though AF has already started but it hasn't. The discharge is now more, thick white and I feel wet. after o I did have right and then left ovary pain but that died off. this is more the general "blah" yucky af feeling like bloated and mid abdomen soreness. 

I have had some really faint positives, this mornings was more convincing, but I think they were just Evaps or my eyes playing tricks, I haven't had one yet that I can say is a definitive positive without the squint or placing it in the light. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mrsmah

Hi all this is my first post we are actively ttc 1st baby AF is due on Sat we did lots of BDing at the right time so fingers crossed! I have had the white/milky discharge for a week now and very bloated and have the sorest dry chapped lips have tiny little spots on my nipples too. Tested this morn BFN but I'm hoping was just too early xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Holz88 said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering whether an one else has experienced discharge around 10dpo.
> My AF is due in 5 days. After O I felt twinges from first the right ovary for a few days, then the left with mild cramping. That has basicall disappeared but I do have cramping as though AF is starting - bu I'm usually clockwork and nit due til next thursday.
> 
> Now (sorry if TMI) when going to the toilet there is a milky white discharge on wiping (not itchy, not infection) it generally feels wet, but not to the point where undies are wet. I wouldn't say it's a lot, bu present non the less
> 
> I was hoping it may be a positive sign.
> I did test yesterday and was undecided with the result. I thought it was an evap as it took about 10 minutes to appear. This is out first month TTC although we've been NTNP since last august and so I was unsure whether this is positive or negative - I don't really want to test again too early and be disappointed.
> Thank you!!

Curious to hear how your tests turn out. I am only 6 dpo today, but in a shorter lutenal phase this month. AF due on 11th. For two days now I have had cream colored, clumpy, but wet CM. Not sticky at all - much more creamy. Have not heard of this before. Same feeling that you said "I generally feel wet" My first thought was an infection b/c it was clumpy but it's not.


----------



## CMarie

The cramps combined with constantly feeling "wet" was the biggest sign of pregnancy with my LO :) I kept running to the bathroom thinking AF came, but nope! I think it's a really good sign for you! :flower:


----------

